# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  درست کردن دیتابیس SQL server

## ali_reza_nazari

سلام
یک دیتابیس دارم
بعضی از جدولهاش خراب شده
چرا؟ من نمی دونم؟
شما برنامه ای می شناسید که من بتونم فایلهای دیتابیس رو اصلاح کنم؟
اگه ممکنه لینکی معرفی کنید تا بتونم با استفاده از اون دیتابیس رو درست کنم
ممنون

خود فایل توی اسکیوال سرور  2005 هست

----------


## ali_reza_nazari

بهترین برنامه Kernel for SQL Database  هست که واقعا همه اطلاعات رو برمی گردونه
اما متاسفانه من هیچ نسخه فولی از اون پیدا نکردم

----------


## ali_reza_nazari

هرچند دوستان کسی کمکی نکرد
اما سایت راسخون نرم افزار 
Recovery Toolbox for SQL Server 
رو گذاشته
نسخه قدیمی هست اما باز خوبه. مقداری از اطلاعات رو برمی گردونه
شماها چیزی پیدا نکردید؟

----------

